# Chino's paws



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

are so big!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Chino! What a Darling Boy and he's got Pink Toes!! Squeeeeee!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I love his pink toes Sharon!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

It's everyone's favorite little boy! Wow, his paws look not just big, but long - very elegant! He's definitely not a working-class cat.  

Do big paws mean a kitty will be big? If so, he's going to be one of those long, regal-looking cats who really look like miniature versions of the big cats. Except he'll be sweet and melt people with his eyes.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Spirite, when we first brought Chino home one of my friends said she bet he would weigh 15 lbs when he grew up because his paws were so big.
He is the biggest cat I've had so far and he won't even be a year old for 2 more months.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Here's a little baby Chino with his big paws


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy he's definitely grown! 
What a cute baby he was!
By the time he gets his full height and length, and then fills in...
You may have a Gentle Giant on your hands! 
Sharon


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I see the paws but what a sweet face!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

SQUEEEEEEE!!!!

Oh my goodness you're trying to kill me...Absolutely every part of him is adorable - the sweet face, the eyes, the nose, the ears, the paws, the tail...

A friend of mine has 2 male cats, brothers, who are probably around 16 lbs. They're very long and very tall, and even though they're tabbies, they remind me of little panthers. They are very regal-looking - you almost feel like you should bow when they come into the room, LOL. It seems like Chino's got that body type too. 

(and even if he doesn't, he's already got people who will bow to him! )


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Winston is like That tall, lanky and big. Cabbit and Nyska look so little next to Winston. Chino is such a beautiful boy!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Yes! Love those paws!! He is a tall elegant boy!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Just waking up now, time for a stretch



Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow what a handsome boy, I can't get over his paws! He definitely still needs to grow into them lol.  I have to say though that when I saw the title to this thread my heart dropped - I thought he was having a problem with his paws, and I was afraid to even look at the thread. Glad it wasn't anything like that! :thumb


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Heather72754 said:


> Wow what a handsome boy, I can't get over his paws! He definitely still needs to grow into them lol.  I have to say though that when I saw the title to this thread my heart dropped - I thought he was having a problem with his paws, and I was afraid to even look at the thread. Glad it wasn't anything like that! :thumb


I'm sorry Heather, I didn't mean to worry anyone. Chino has been doing really well. He seems to be a very healthy boy!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Judy, no worries - it was just me jumping to conclusions!  So glad Chino is the picture of health.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

OHhhhhHh I love pink toes TOO. Gizmo has pink toes. Gizmo has huge paws..compared to marshall and they are meaty...not dainty. I actually call her man hands (seinfeld haha) sometimes


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Sooo cuuuute ^_^

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Judy, I'd vote him as a perfect model cat! He's tall, has pink toes, great coloring, sweetest looking face and just _cannot_ look bad in any photo! He needs absolutely _no_ photoshop, lol! :wink:

He's stealing hearts more & more, too, have you noticed? :love2 I'm lucky _I _don't have to pay to look at him but if I did, I'd prolly be stalking him like the paparazzi...no wait, I already AM! Hahaha!:devil


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Thank you TC! I found another baby picture of Chino I thought you would like









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

OMG *dies from the Chino-ness* :kittyturn


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Seriously!!! 

Look at that face! Melt...

The angle of the shot makes his paw looks as big as his ear!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Around here we call that "Chino Face" 

My husband and I are always saying "Look at that face"


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Judy, those pictures of Chino Face is too much! Aaaaggghh! Lol. I could just swoon from just the visuals of him, lol. 
Have you thought of making a Chino & Echo calendar and then selling them? That would be a HOT item to have!:love2


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Chino just jumped in my lap. He is following this thread very closely and he doesn't want to miss any new posts :kittyturn :kittyball


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Judy,
LOL! Chino might start getting a "head" to match his feet!! (Big!)
You definitely found a Sweet Natured Boy, in Chino...

I can't help it...but I think of how he was there for Sweet little Echo, keeping vigil...

I'm so glad he has Shadow now for company!
Hugs!
Sharon


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I know Sharon, I think about Echo and Chino too. He was such a good loyal brother. I am so happy that he has Shadow and that they have bonded so well.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok, well let's take some of the pressure off Chino...

How about some pics of Shadow?  

(aren't we a pushy bunch! - actually, never mind - *I'*m a pushy bunch :mrgreen


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

I agree  pics of Shadow would be nice ^_^

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Omg how cute is that cat! 

And Munch resents you all calling Chino a perfect model... he even wears clothes for you all! 

I think he's a little jealous, cuz he doesn't want to go stalk/steal Chino anymore



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

DD&C, You can tell Munch, he's in a class, all of his own!!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I think I'm going to have to start stalking Munch....I hear he is a real cutie!


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Nah, he's not cute... he started his nascar/monkey act at 3:30 this morning

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

